# Do you get used to the 30 second scan vs. skip?



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

From what I've read, the 30-second skip feature, which I love to use on our Series 2, has gone the way of the dinosaurs. 

What's been people's experience in transitioning from one to the other?

I'm one of those people who values clever GUIs and gets irritated by pet features being dropped. I also dislike fast forwarding, being subject to a barrage of fast images! I can see myself being distracted by the change!

Or, is there a way of resurrecting the 30-second skip on the Premieres?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> From what I've read, the 30-second skip feature, which I love to use on our Series 2, has gone the way of the dinosaurs.
> 
> What's been people's experience in transitioning from one to the other?
> 
> ...


I believe the 30-second skip Easter Egg is still available on the Premiere and is activated the same way as it has always been.

In regards to your question I use the 30 second skip on my 2 Series 3 units and the 30 second scan on my Premiere. I didn't like the scan at the beginning but now have no absolute preference for one over the other. Each method (skip & scan) has advantages (or disadvantages) over the other.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Much like atmuscarella the 30-second scan aggravated me at first, but now I'm completely used to it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

30 sec skip SPS code still works and many people are using it for Premieres. Only difference in entering SPS codes is if using HDUI you must press Select first followed by the usual SPS code (i.e. extra Select press at the beginning).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

After using the 30 second skip for almost a decade I didn't think I would like the 30 second scan. But I ended up loving it. Now I can't stand using the 30 second skip. I've enabled it on the Premiere before but couldn't stand using it. I used to love it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> After using the 30 second skip for almost a decade I didn't think I would like the 30 second scan. But I ended up loving it. Now I can't stand using the 30 second skip. I've enabled it on the Premiere before but couldn't stand using it. I used to love it.


I'm just the opposite. I can't stand the 30-sec scan. It takes too long. Here's hoping they never remove the 30-sec skip option.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Whew! Glad to hear that the 30-sec skip is still there.

My wife is a scan expert; I'm a skip devotee. This way, we'll both be content--plus, I can also try the new 30 sec scan. I read that there's supposed to be a feature showing a picture or indication of when the program is coming back.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Whew! Glad to hear that the 30-sec skip is still there.
> 
> My wife is a scan expert; I'm a skip devotee. This way, we'll both be content--plus, I can also try the new 30 sec scan.


You have his and her TiVos?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> You have his and her TiVos?


Can't speak for anyone else, but we've had his & her TiVos for years. I have an Elite, she has an S3 with an upgraded drive. We also generally watch on our own TVs, although for shows we both love we watch on "mine". Cause it's a big one.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Can't speak for anyone else, but we've had his & her TiVos for years. I have an Elite, she has an S3 with an upgraded drive. We also generally watch on our own TVs, although for shows we both love we watch on "mine". Cause it's a big one.


When I got my first TiVo in 2002, my SO thought it was silly. 3.5 years later, I was out of town for a month long contract and the hard drive dies in one of my, by then, 3 TiVos. Rather than wait for my return when I could replace the hd, she bought another TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Count me as another who thought he wouldn't like scan but I prefer it now.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I like scan also... this way i can see if i am about to overshoot a recording coming off commercials


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have used the Skip for so long, and loved it, I just can't bring myself to even try the Scan.

I watch Jeapordy every night. When it starts it is 52 seconds to the point they introduce contestants. Skip-Skip-Replay. Final Jeapordy starts at 26:30 every night. Multiple Skips to the 26 min mark, one more Skip, watch two seconds of Alleve commercial and I'm ready.

There are 112 seconds between innings of baseball (final out to first pitch). Skip-Skip-Skip-Skip-Replay, except 7th inning stretch (add one Skip). Have to add a Skip if game is on Fox.

Just too ingrained in me.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I am unsure how to enable the skip on the Elite. I am using the HDUI. Do I enter SELECT SELECT PLAY SELECT 3 0 SELECT?


----------



## Dadorama (Dec 31, 2002)

One thing that I have not seen mentioned is that if you hit the scan button twice or three or four times fast, you will see the scan interval change to 60s, 90s, 2:00 and the like. So, you can make your scan period pretty much as long as you like. Not a big thing, but interesting. And yes, I am used to it now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dadorama said:


> One thing that I have not seen mentioned is that if you hit the scan button twice or three or four times fast, you will see the scan interval change to 60s, 90s, 2:00 and the like. So, you can make your scan period pretty much as long as you like. Not a big thing, but interesting. And yes, I am used to it now.


That is one of the things I like about it. I see, on screen, how many minutes it will scan through. Up to ten minutes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ShayL said:


> I am unsure how to enable the skip on the Elite. I am using the HDUI. Do I enter SELECT SELECT PLAY SELECT 3 0 SELECT?


With the most recent update, you may have to briefly switch to the SDUI to enable it via S-P-S-3-0-S. It should remain enabled when you switch back.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you lpwcomp. I will give it a shot.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I came from using a Dish receiver which has the skip so when I first got the Premiere, I didn't like the scan. I immediately changed it to skip and have had it that way ever since.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> I watch Jeapordy every night. When it starts it is 52 seconds to the point they introduce contestants. Skip-Skip-Replay. Final Jeapordy starts at 26:30 every night. Multiple Skips to the 26 min mark, one more Skip, watch two seconds of Alleve commercial and I'm ready.


Wow, Jeopardy is one of the very few shows that I purposely FF through instead of skipping, because once in a while they have an 'extra' bit (extra info about a question/location -- sort of like the ones that USUALLY happen right when they go to a break) that I FF through so as to not miss them.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never liked/used 30 sec skip. Have always preferred multi-speed, fast fwd scan.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> You have his and her TiVos?


Nope, just different styles depending on who has the remote!


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a new premier user. 30 sec skip is not as responsive as it was on S3 unfortunately. From what I hear it used to be even worse. Even still, 30 skip is the only way to go for me since it's often the fastest way to get through commercials.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't use a Premiere, but from the descriptions I've read I think I would be able to stand the 30 second scan.

The main objective is to get through commercials AFAP, but 30 second skip has the disadvantage of not being able to see what your skipping. That often results in overshoots which requires many presses of the rewind button.

I think 30 second skip has the advantage *IF* you figure out the cadence a show uses for its commercial breaks.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

30 sec skip works fastest in combination with 8 sec back button for fast forwarding most short commercials. For live tennis which is always 90 sec commercials 3 quick skip button works great


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for the tips in this thread. Count me as another one who prefers the 30 second skip to the scan. I was having trouble enabling it on my new Premiere but now I see there are a few new steps. I'll give it a try after the cable guy shows up to fix the standard cable card activation issues. He's already late and hasn't called.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

We have his and hers Tivos. 
I have never used the 30-second anything.
/off to try it...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Scan is way too slow for me, and I wish skip worked as fast as it does on the S3s.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I switched to SD menus and the old method to engage the 30 second skip worked. Thanks again for the tip. 

I called to see where the cable guy was and he isn't coming. They are having a "widespread issue" and all appointments were cancelled for today. Of course they don't bother to inform all the people waiting for their appointments! They won't let me reschedule now because they don't know when the issue will be fixed.

It's enough to make you give up cable TV entirely.


----------

